# NAeL Minas Gerais-Brazilian Aircraft Carrier .....



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Feb 21, 2006)

Salute for all!


I look for news about this ship and i found this great website:

http://www.hms-vengeance.co.uk

The Aircraft Carrier 'Minas Gerais' was purchased from the Royal Navy on the 13th December 1956, formerly H.M.S. Vengeance, she was sold at a cost of $9 million, to the Brazilian Navy.

On Tuesday 16th October 2001, 'Minas Gerais' was de-commissioned by the Brazilian Navy and is currently at the Naval Dockyard at Rio de Janeiro. Her generators are being used to supply the Dockyard, due to a power shortage. Moves are afoot by the 'Battle of the Atlantic Memorial Ships' (BAMS) to purchase the "Minas Gerais" from the Brazilian Government and preserve her as a 'floating museum' at the Aeronautica Heritage Centre in Southampton, Hants. Negotiations are still on-going, although the Mayor of Rio de Janeiro, has the same idea of preserving the ship for the City. It is hoped, that the BAMS offer is accepted and that ex-HMS. Vengeance (Minas Gerais) will be returned to the U.K. The estimated time of arrival in the U.K., providing all goes to plan, is Spring 2002. All plans and negotiations failed and the ship was towed from Rio de Janeiro in February 2004 to India, where she will be broken up.

Sad end of a giant hero of WWII  


HMS Vengeance (Colossus Class)













Nael Minas Gerais












The Last Farewell

http://www.hms-vengeance.co.uk/farewell.htm


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2006)

The good old Vengeance, she sure got around! First the RN then the RAN and onto the Brazilian Navy!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 22, 2006)

Hussy!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL!


----------

